# Ice fishing Mods



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Made me a couple rod holders for in the flip.


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

somebody is getting the itch.lol


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

gear had been in the garage ready to go for a month. Been using the flasher and rods off the boat all year.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Love my Ion, but this damn thing is so heavy and takes up soo much room in the sled so rigged this up. Just gotta add some eyelets and some bungee's and she'll be done and out of the way. I'm gonna end up adding a battery box in the back to hold all my propane tanks. The ITCH is getting BAD!!!!!!


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Evinrude88, is that attached to the seat base? My only concern is that the bolt is one more thing for stuff to get caught on. Otherwise I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea is attached to the cross brace the seat is on. I will probably flip the backet so that the bolt is on the bottom.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Made some mods to mine last year. To be able to grab a pole and get right back down the hole I used some of those twisty things for rod holders. Quick access to my poles. Of course, I have to move them to flip back but easer to open the door. No poles in the bucket or on the floor.. Also a clip for a hand towel. And re did my rod holder.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Curious as to why my pics came out like close ups? Way bigger than when I view them on the computer.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice mods. I'm going to be doing some mods on the shack this weekend (ice IS right around the corner).

Stampede - are those Nite Ize twist ties? I need to add a couple to my flipover.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I added a detachable shelve to keep my auger out of the sled. Easy to remove when it’s deer season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice mods everybody, just saw one of those Ion augers go thru auction sold for $155. how does the charge on it last on it?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm looking to get a smaller compact flasher something that won't break the bank and has a smaller battery. I want to lighten the sled any suggestions??


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

set-the-drag said:


> I'm looking to get a smaller compact flasher something that won't break the bank and has a smaller battery. I want to lighten the sled any suggestions??











NOCQUA Pro Power Battery Kit


The NOCQUA Pro Power Battery Kit uses the same battery technology for lighting systems to easily power your electronic devices such as a fish finder or GPS.




www.fishusa.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

set-the-drag said:


> I'm looking to get a smaller compact flasher something that won't break the bank and has a smaller battery. I want to lighten the sled any suggestions??


A lithium battery would be the way to go for weight reduction, but they aren't cheap! Instead of buying a 12v 12-20ah lithium battery, I found a deal on a Dewalt Flexvolt 20v 12AH battery, and bought a 12v battery adapter from Amazon - it will run my Lowrance Carbon 7 all day, and since I use a Dewalt drill for my auger, I have multiple batteries. If the drill bat died for some reason - I can borrow the battery from the fishfinder to punch a hole, or vice versa. The Flexvolt battery is cheaper than a standard 12v 12ah lithium battery, and has more capacity.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Here down south ice is rare. Last year I got shut out at my favorite lake. Open water between me and the crappie.

Been doing some scouting, and found a route via hiking trail with a little bit of bushwacking. I usually fish out of a flip over, but I'm not going to get that thing to the spot.

Worked on my bushwacking sled today. Debating between bungie or cam straps to keep everything secure.

4x4 through the woods/ fishing mode:

















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Yea rooster, I don't remember what those things are called. I just call them twisty tie things that I used on the boat. You must have a good spot to go off roading after them. LOL


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My sled for early ice.

Corner Tray with:
Cup Holder
Lure/ Bait Tray/Glove/Tool Tray
Stogie Holder

Thermos Holder
Rod Storage
Ice Scoop Storage
Otter Adjustable Rod Holder
Measuring Stick
Auger/Spud Bar Holder
Bungee Cords to prevent spillage


----------

